# ما هي أهمية ال breakout board؟؟



## zamalkawi (18 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم في بعض ماكينات السي إن سي يتم إصدار أوامر الحركة للمحركات على صورة إشارة step/dir وعادة ما يتم إخراج هذه الإشارة من الكمبيوتر عن طريق المنفذ المتوازي أما المحركات فيتم التحكم فيها من خلال الدرايف والذي يكون في هذه الحالة مجهزا لاستقبال إشارة step/dir التي يصدرها الكمبيوتر في بعض الأحيان يتم استعمال breakout board لتلقي الإشارات من الكمبيوتر ثم تمريرها إلى الدرايفز سؤالي هو: ما المشكلة في أن يتم توصيل المنفذ المتوازي مباشرة بالدرايف، ولماذا نحتاج أحيانا إلى استعمال breakout board؟ وهل دائما نحتاجها، أم أنها تختلف حسب الدرايف المستخدم؟؟ وشكرات مقدما


----------



## zamalkawi (23 أبريل 2011)

*السلام عليكم*
* 
في بعض ماكينات السي إن سي يتم إصدار أوامر الحركة للمحركات على صورة إشارة step/dir وعادة ما يتم إخراج هذه الإشارة من الكمبيوتر عن طريق المنفذ المتوازي*
* 
أما المحركات فيتم التحكم فيها من خلال الدرايف والذي يكون في هذه الحالة مجهزا لاستقبال إشارة step/dir التي يصدرها الكمبيوتر*
* 
في بعض الأحيان يتم استعمال breakout board لتلقي الإشارات من الكمبيوتر ثم تمريرها إلى الدرايفز*
* 
سؤالي هو: ما المشكلة في أن يتم توصيل المنفذ المتوازي مباشرة بالدرايف، ولماذا نحتاج أحيانا إلى استعمال breakout board؟ وهل دائما نحتاجها، أم أنها تختلف حسب الدرايف المستخدم؟؟*
* 
وشكرا مقدما*​


----------



## ksaid (23 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم بالنسبة ا لدريفرات انا عندي متصليين بالمنفذ التفرعي مباشرة وعندي كل شيئ عادي لم الاحظ اي نقص ونستطيع الحصول على كل الخصائص التي نريدها مباشرة من المنفذ مباشرة هم يقولون انها من اجل الحماية لانها تعزل بالصمامات الضوئية ;وحماية و تعديل الاشارات الخارجة من المقدح شميت الخاص بالمنفذ التفرعي في بعث الاشارات الرقمية وحميايتها من التشويش . توفر تغذية احيانا 5 فولط من المنفذ مباشرة و الاكثر من ذلك ترتيبية و تحسيين لتركيب اسلاك الدريفرات و التنظيم لانها تساعد اي شخص يستطيع تركيبها .


----------



## المغترب63 (25 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم أستاذ زملكاوي ورحمة الله وبركاته :
الbreakout board هو وسيط بين جهاز الحاسوب والدرايفرات:
- فان به يركب المنفذ المتوازي لربطه مع المنفذ المتوازي للحاسوب عن طريق الكيبل بينهما , حيث يستلم أوامر كل الأحداثياتX,Y,Z , ويوزعها على الدرايفر المعني بالاحداثي . 
-والشئ المهم هو لحماية دائرة المنفذ المتوازي للطابعة في الحاسوب من الاحتراق بسبب دائرة القصر التي قد تحدث في بوردة الدرايف أو من مفاتيح الليمت أو الهوم أو Emergancy Stop, أو من الفولتية الحثية الراجعة من الملفات .
ـ و لتركيب الرليات لتشغيل الأجهزة الثانوية Auxilary , مثل محرك الروتر أو سائل التبريد أو ساحبة الهواء Vaccum وغيرها .
حيث تتم عملية الفصل هذه أما بواسطةالOpto Couplar , أو بواسطة الBuffer أو بواسطة المحولة Transformator .


----------



## zamalkawi (25 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المغترب63 (25 أبريل 2011)

بالخدمة, أنت المتفضل علينا و على المنتدى بمواضيعك المفيدة
اذا تحتاج خرائط لل Break Boardأو يسمى أحيانا (Break interface) , أو أستفسار فبخدمتك ما أستطعت لذلك سبيلا


----------



## zamalkawi (25 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي المغترب
في الواقع السؤال كان مبدئيا من باب الفضول، ولا يوجد تطبيق معين، خاصة أن اهتمامي أكثر بدوائر السرفو وليس دوائر الستبر
بالتأكيد إشارات خطوة/اتجاه يمكن أن تعمل أيضا مع السرفو ولكنها أكثر انتشارا مع المحركات الخطوية، بينما توجد أنواع أخرى من بروتوكولات الاتصال الصناعية أكثر شيوعا مع المحركات السرفو أكثر من خطوة/اتجاه
لذا كان سؤالي فقط للفهم


----------

